# Hoarder Style House - Selby - Jun 2017



## Hippie Alien (Jul 16, 2017)

*History:*
Not much is known except the old lady died 3 years ago and her son lives in America and cant be reached to come and sort out the property. So sad but in lovely condition with some gorgeous natural decay.
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 17, 2017)

lovely, its these places that remind many of us that our possessions will be around much longer than we will


----------



## smiler (Jul 17, 2017)

Always a bit sad these places, a life gone,and ten bobs worth of tat left behind, Nicely photographed HA, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 17, 2017)

A nice find and nicely photographed. A shame that the house is left like this as I spotted a few items of value. I think the chutney would be out of date by now. But my favourite item is the cabinet full of books, very nice. I hope you closed the cabinet doors to keep out the dust before you left.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 17, 2017)

That is a really beautiful set of pics. You have captured that really well. Great work!


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 17, 2017)

Very nice Miss Alien, love the opening shot.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 18, 2017)

So much stuff left behind. Great pics!


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 18, 2017)

I noticed from the remote they have they same video as me.


----------



## Yorky (Jul 20, 2017)

A great set of images...loving the 2nd shot...nice find


----------



## silver surfer (Jul 22, 2017)

awesome find, love old places like this, it almost gives you an insight of how they lived.
nice to see its not been trashed.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 22, 2017)

silver surfer;345206 it almost gives you an insight of how they lived..[/QUOTE said:


> It actually tells you exactly how the old lady lived out her last months here - arthritic hands and severe mobility problems would have made it a very painful experience. Nice one HA, but then you always do approach places like this with a very sensitive eye.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jul 22, 2017)

This is lovely.
I like a house crammed full of interesting belongings.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2017)

A lovely explore HA! I like the ivy in the hall, such a lot of little ornaments to see too, its a "where do I start kinda place" you captured it well
Well done for even finding out a snipet of history, was that bumping into a neighbor on the way out


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Aug 16, 2017)

cracking set of images


----------



## davesmart (Aug 16, 2017)

Brilliant. I love places like this. I bet some interesting characters lived here.
Return to the Stars by Erich Von Daniken was immediate to my eye in the book pile.
Cheers[/I]


----------

